# Naviwax



## Exinferis (Jul 27, 2009)

Due to my obsession with anything Japanese I'm dying to try a tin of Naviwax. Trouble is, I'm balking at paying £35 for it! I know you hardened detailers probably think nothing of spending so much, but I'm brassic! :lol:

Just wondered if anyone knew of where I can get it other than Speeding and the official Naviwax website? Have Googled, but no results. 

Ta!

Ex.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I think Dave KG did something about this a while ago. He may know...


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

From what I know, this is distributed by a sole firm in Bangor in N Ireland only from early last year.

They import directly from Japan a container load at a time and was first priced at £25 [some dealers were doing an offer last autumn at just £20!]

Anyway, I was told that the price rose substantially on the last container load because of the economic turmoil and the poor exchange rate of Jap Yen against Stirling. Current price should be £35 everywhere 

I think it's great stuff BTW :thumb: http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7540

The Mini is still looking very fresh a month in....


----------



## Exinferis (Jul 27, 2009)

Humm, that's the problem. I buy a lot of stuff directly from Japan (granted, mostly food items) and the Yen's not so strong now, so the price is going down. But I uess if they bought a container load at the peek of the Yen's rise they'll have to flogg it all off at the higher price. 

Maybe I'll try something cheaper until it comes down in price again. 

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

try the new valetpro artemis i have tried both and the artemis is still beading after 3 months


----------



## Carnutni (Sep 17, 2008)

Sadly we did not buy when the Pound was strong and we have also had to incur a price increase. So the retail price is £35.However this works out at about 80p to £1.00 per application, depending on the size of your car of course.


----------



## Exinferis (Jul 27, 2009)

Any possibility of a group buy if there's enough interest? Just a thought.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I have found this wax and I found it durable, and with very tigher water beading and fast sheeting - quite Collinite like, but my test didn't last long enough to know whether or not it was quite at the Collinite durability level. It did last well through the couple of months I was running it on a panel though.

Easy to use too


----------



## Exinferis (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah, from what I've seen from pics here and other forums and the thread Faythur linked to it looks excellent, which is what I'd expect from a Japanese product (but that's me being a tad biased I feel!). 

I've been having a sort out of old MKIII parts and some are moving, so if I manage to break a ton I may well invest in Naviwax as I'm really keen to give it a go. Plus, it's almost birthday time and I'm hoping for a small cash injection! :lol:


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

I was able to get a tub directly from the supplier nearly a year ago and I must say that I am still very impressed by it. It is VERY easy to apply and remove, lasts for ages, looks brill and is fantastic on black plastic trim. To be honest I would probably even buy it for the plastic trim part alone!

I think it lasts as long as Collinite but is much easier to apply. Still have about half the tin left and this is the only wax I have used on my 2 cars over the last 10 months. The only thing I would think about replacing it with at the minute is Opti-Seal, but can't quite justify getting it as I love the Naviwax so much.

When I was talking to the supplier he told me that there was another product in the range that has fillers for light cobwebbing but I haven't seen this materialise yet.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

pretty expensive for its size 35.00:doublesho


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

M4D YN said:


> pretty expensive for its size 35.00:doublesho


You are joking, right? Look at many of the decent LSP's here, eg Dodo etc. As they say, don't knock it until you try it!


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

....and....if you order online http://www.nubawax.com/ it's free delivery.

The fact that it is imported from Japan has a great bearing on price, particularly with current exchange rates 

I still think it's excellent! :thumb: [and anyone I have 'showed it to' agrees]

Durability is looking good here.


----------



## Exinferis (Jul 27, 2009)

M4D YN said:


> pretty expensive for its size 35.00:doublesho


I dunno. I said I'd look at something cheaper and this was suggested:



BillyT said:


> try the new valetpro artemis i have tried both and the artemis is still beading after 3 months


Looked around Google and I found it for £17.95 plus postage for 100ml. To me, that's more expensive. So I'll hold out for the Naviwax.



Faythur said:


> ....and....if you order online http://www.nubawax.com/ it's free delivery.


And, interestingly, they've just put their price _up_ from £30.  Now, Speeding do Naviwax for £34.99 with free delivery. So assuming the rule of thumb applies here, and Speeding have taken the wholesale price and added 1.75% then why are the distributors selling it for the same price when they could have left it at £30? Surely they'd be better off leaving it at £30 and getting more revenue? What do I know, I'm only a retailer! :lol:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Jesus, quit fretting over a fiver - get it bought and enjoy using it while you're still young enough!! :devil:


----------



## Exinferis (Jul 27, 2009)

PJS said:


> Jesus, quit fretting over a fiver - get it bought and enjoy using it while you're still young enough!! :devil:


My name is not Jesus! 

A fiver might not be much to you, but when you're living on £50 a week a fiver's a couple of boxes of cat food, or a chicken for Sunday lunch, or any number of things it'd be better spent on. That's the problem with forums such as these; the assumption is that _all_ members are 17 year old lads with no family or responsibility. Life's not that black and white I'm afraid and some of us don't have a disposable income. As Metallica say. Sad but True.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Then make the cat go out hunting for a week or two, or do without one roast Sunday dinner.
I know what you're saying - let me see what I can sort for you.


----------



## Exinferis (Jul 27, 2009)

PJS said:


> Then make the cat go out hunting for a week or two, or do without one roast Sunday dinner.


Ah, they do that already! Unfortunately I've found that butterflies are lacking in protein!



> I know what you're saying - let me see what I can sort for you.


Muchos gracias.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Then they're daft cats and should be put out to pasture, if all they're good at catching is butterflies!
That saves on cat food (and litter)........


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Have tried Naviwax (sample section) and I´m very impressed of the great beading.
But the wax in my small 30ml containers has a lot of crumbs of itselves in it. If you put these crumbs between your fingers and compress the crums are going into fluid.

Is this ok or what can I do (heating the wax)?


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

No answers? How can I get it cheaper than at nubawax?


----------



## Exinferis (Jul 27, 2009)

Bulla2000 said:


> Have tried Naviwax (sample section) and I´m very impressed of the great beading.
> But the wax in my small 30ml containers has a lot of crumbs of itselves in it. If you put these crumbs between your fingers and compress the crums are going into fluid.
> 
> Is this ok or what can I do (heating the wax)?


My full-size tin does the same, I shouldn't worry about it.

Edit: You could try www.speeding.co.uk that's where I got mine. Don't know if they're cheaper though.


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh, in the heavy rain last days the wax beads beads beads. Never seen such a great beeding. Only the Vintage has a beading in the same level. I´m still very impressed.


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

I hate this wax, and wow the smell of it, its like summy jims, or petrol.


----------



## Exinferis (Jul 27, 2009)

Bulla2000 said:


> Oh, in the heavy rain last days the wax beads beads beads. Never seen such a great beeding. Only the Vintage has a beading in the same level. I´m still very impressed.


Good in't it?! I live by the sea and it often rains sand. Before Naviwax all the small grains would stick to my car. After Naviwax, well, I still get a bit, but not nearly as much as before. I still think it's expensive, but I also think it's worth the extra money if it keeps my paintwork in good order.



david.celica said:


> I hate this wax, and wow the smell of it, its like summy jims, or petrol.


Can't please all of the people all of the time.

I have no idea what a Summy Jim is, but mine certainly doesn't smell of petrol. If you're not happy with it e-mail the company and ask for an excange. Simples!


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

I'd you're still looking. I bought some off eBay last week. It arrived fine, no problems. They have both light and dark version.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

talk about thread ressurection :lol:


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Do you have the problem with the lot of little crumbs in the wax? Seems the carnauba became to crumbs. If I put a crumb between my fingers and with a light pressure it became to a softwax. But this problem makes it difficult to work the wax with a rotary. The crumbs are flying away to the ground.

Do you have the crumbs too? How can I manage it? Put the tin in hot water or sth like that?


----------



## tyniek (Apr 4, 2010)

Exinferis, Chris CPT has samples of naviwax" dark and light.


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Bulla2000 said:


> Do you have the problem with the lot of little crumbs in the wax? Seems the carnauba became to crumbs. If I put a crumb between my fingers and with a light pressure it became to a softwax. But this problem makes it difficult to work the wax with a rotary. The crumbs are flying away to the ground.
> 
> Do you have the crumbs too? How can I manage it? Put the tin in hot water or sth like that?


No answers from you...am I the only user who has such crumbs in the wax??:wall:


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Haven't noticed them before, but the wax will normally definitely melt when warned even slightly with your hands. I wouldn't recommend applying Naviwax by hand though, as it's quite chemically. A slightly damp applicator sponge should be used instead.
What do the 'crumbs' feel like? Are they solid? 
The wax is originally in a solid state in the normal tin, but to get it into small pots, I have to crush it down, so it become slightly more liquidy. I can only think that these 'crumbs' are the bits that I've not crushed fully, and if they are, they are not harmful at all, as they are just the original wax form. 
I've never used it with a machine polisher though either. I don't know if it's meant for it?
Hope this helps? :thumb:
Cheers.
Chris.


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

@Chris, talked to Gary from nubawax and the crumbs must be built from making your samples. The original tin wax has no crumbs in it. Ordered yersterday a tin and hope to get it soon here. Many thanks.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

:thumb:
As said, as I thought, it's just from when I crush the wax down and it's still a bit lumpy, a bit like not doing mashed potatoes properly lol.
I found out today that melting the wax to do samples is fine and does not effect the wax at all, and it also sets better than it does when crushed, so I'll do that from now on. :thumb:


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Ok, Chris. Many thanks for your great service.


----------



## F35 (Oct 26, 2009)

I should say that there are many japanese waxes in our dealersip stores. Sometime i use it and think that its works well. I never tried the Naviwax, but i will do it soon in my summer-preparation. I'm assure that it will be good. And price in our stores are pretty - about 20 dollars But I have one question - manufacturer says that Naviwax can pe applied on trims, glasses e t.c. As for me, I never did it. And what about you?


----------



## tyniek (Apr 4, 2010)

F35, could you please advise some names of the these japanese waxes? Would they sell to Poland? Paka


----------



## F35 (Oct 26, 2009)

As far as I know the manufacturer is Soft99. It produce many kind of autochemistry and seems that Naviwax too. I think you can find it in online-shop with international shipping. As for me I never buy it online cause i can by it directly in my city Just try find it on yandex. Did you know russian language?


----------



## tyniek (Apr 4, 2010)

Used to learn at school. Thanks.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

F35 said:


> As far as I know the manufacturer is Soft99. It produce many kind of autochemistry and seems that Naviwax too. I think you can find it in online-shop with international shipping. As for me I never buy it online cause i can by it directly in my city Just try find it on yandex. Did you know russian language?


Just to say that Naviwax is *not* made by or developed by Soft99. :thumb:


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Got my original pot last week and put it on my paint yesterday after my spring prep instead of Mystery or Insignis ..


----------



## Hman (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi folks 

I'm soon going to compare the Naviwax Dark, wich I allready own, with the light one on black and white paint.
I really want to know, if there are any reasonable differences between those two. 
No question, the dark allready looked stunning on my frosty white Mondeo. Is the light one able to top that? 

Therefor I ordered a 50ml sample of Navi Light from Chris @ carproductstested.com for about 15€ (wich is more than fine, because the pound/euro course is not the best at the moment. 2 meals at McDonalds would cost me the same )
Awesome service and super friendly contact, thanks for that, Chris!
Unfortunately u don't have contacts like that everywhere these days 

Greetings from Berlin, Hermann

Oh, edit (how could I forget that): I freaking LOVE the Naviwax beading


----------



## Jim_S (Nov 6, 2009)

Looking forward! :thumb:
Can you say something about the durability too?


----------



## iatros (May 31, 2010)

is blue velvet suitable over naviwax ?


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

got my naviwax dark last month too

its only befitting i use a JDM wax on my JDM car

not sure whether to test my naviwax next over PB BH or my JW Prime Carnauba + JW CJT


----------

